# Firmengründung - Zuschüsse vom Staat



## Guess-Who (13. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

ich suche Informationen über das Thema "Zuschüsse vom Staat" bei einer Firmengründung. Gibt es da eine Seite wo man sich informieren könnte. Habe ein bischen im Netz gesucht, aber nichts passendes gefunden.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiter helfen.
Vielen Dank schon mal im voraus.


MfG


----------



## thecamillo (13. Oktober 2005)

Guess-Who hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich suche Informationen über das Thema "Zuschüsse vom Staat" bei einer Firmengründung.



Gibts bei euch in der Nähe, denn kein Existenzgründerzentrum? Da wirst Du geholfen, denn die Info ausm Netz ist meist nicht aktuell und fraglich - ob wahr oder nicht!

mfg


----------

